# long hair for summer?



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I just read somewhere that it might be better to keep the long coat for your malteses in the summer, that it'll keep them cooler longer, is that true? Logically I would think a short coat is better, but I just wanted to know before I take tub in to the groomer. I wanted to grow out his hair, and his hair is only about 3-4 inches right now, but I would cut it short to make it more comfortable for him. Also some of our members whose babies have a long coat, are they okay in the summer, do they usually in an area where the A/C is on full blast? Thanks in advance


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri is 8.5 months old now, and I'm letting him grow into a full coat to see how it looks. I'm not sure how long it is, but it's getting there! We had some of our first really warm days over the weekend, and I'd bring him out to the pool with me, but he could only last a little while each time. It was obvious he got hot easily, even in the shade. (I guess we'll have to start walking in the evenings soon!) 
I read that they are really sensitive to both heat and cold, so I don't know how much cutting him would help, but members who have could let you know for sure. Also, the AC doesn't have to be on full blast, what's comfortable for me is good for him too thankfully!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi , I NEVER cut my dogs hair ever ( except to trim it when it's on the ground ) . It is a myth that dogs are cooler with short hair - a dogs coat in reality insulates against BOTH heat and cold . My last shih tzu Oliver was clipped once for summer , he has an amazingly long thick coat . It was summer and poor Oliver was boiling hot in his new hair cut , he was much happier with his full coat . Australia is very hot in summer , and my dogs keep their hair !!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs in coat have been fine in the summer...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy has always been in coat and does fine during the summer. I do however keep her in the AC.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Rudy was in full coat up until about a month ago.We have a sailboat that we spend a lot of time on and Rudy likes to get in the water and run in the sand.He was always such a mess and it takes so long to get him groomed that I decided to give him a puppy cut.I am very sad over the decision to cut it.I dont like it short and I wish I hadn't cut it.He seems to like it short and we tell him all the time how cute he looks.Oh well it will grow back.........I cant say if he's cooler or not.I dont think so.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been debating this for my Yorkie.. after thinking about it I realized that she'll be indoors with the A/C on much more than outside in the heat so I'm going to keep her in long coat. Tuffy, on the other hand, matts terribly so he's already in a short cut. He seems hot natured and it seems like he gets really hot in sweaters or if I cover him up... so the short cut suits him.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I just took him to the groomer today, i decided to only trim his hair and try to grow out his hair more because of the advices that i got on this thread







I was just wondering because he likes his walks, and I li ke to take him on walks around the neighborhood at least every other day, but since it will be summer we'll just go in the evening, around here 7 is still nice and bright.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

This is a great question.... I was wondering the same!


----------



## chris_e (Jan 16, 2006)

Does anyone ever cut their Maltese in a super short puppy cut like this. I tried to let it grow out, but since Pinot is so young, she looked like a puffball, which took too long to brush out all the time, so I just cut her body really short and left her legs and tail long. I think it looks really cute, she seems not to mind at all, and the maintinance is real quick. Baths are also a breeze.


----------



## chris_e (Jan 16, 2006)

> Does anyone ever cut their Maltese in a super short puppy cut like this. I tried to let it grow out, but since Pinot is so young, she looked like a puffball, which took too long to brush out all the time, so I just cut her body really short and left her legs and tail long. I think it looks really cute, she seems not to mind at all, and the maintinance is real quick. Baths are also a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This pic shows it a little better

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e329/scriz69/DSC00169.jpg


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

the Boom Boom stays at about three inches in length during the summer. We spend so much time outside its easier to keep clean and bathe. he seems to like it because we dont spend a huge amount of time grooming. I make sure I don't keep it too short so he doesn't sun burn and so he has some insulation fromt he heat. He seems pretty happy with his cut.


----------



## casey914 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi, Casey enjoys several walks a day, as do I. However, the Spring and Summer heat seems to really bother him, as we are in Florida, and air conditioning is the rule most of the year. So, this Tuesday, he has an appointment for grooming and I will have him cut down, approximately to an inch and a half or to whatever length my groomer suggests. His hair grows like crazy, so I may have to have him cut shorter a couple of more times before the Fall sets in. With shorter hair, he seems to have better endurance on our walks, with considerably less panting and a certain bounce and skip(yes, skip!) to his steps! During the winter months, I keep his hair much longer.







Joan


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=183568
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this looks realllllllly cute


----------

